# Who makes the cheapest plows?



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

im looking to get a plow for my 2wd 250 recon.. i wont be plowing more than 8" of snow probably. Im looking for a 42" blade, manual lift.. Im going to put 2 sandbags on the back of my wheeler, and maybe chains i think ill do fine


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Umm my friend has a 250 also with a 42 inch moose blade with side shields. giant rock on back but no chains. ive used it a few times and it plows just fine but when u get into the deeper ssnow chains would be nice.


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

i dont think ill have a problem until i get into deeper snow. my dad has a foreman 500 2wd with a 52" state plow and has 2 sandbags on the back. i will get 2 sandbags, and i have 22" mudlites


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

ya then u prob wnt have any troubles my friend is running stock tires and doesnt have much trouble. but i did expierence troubles when going up a curb because there was very little clearance once you get the push tubes on.. i would go with moose they make good sturdy equitment and if u dnt want to have to pay for shipping cross country most honda dealers have moose products.


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

are they the cheapest?


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

umm not sure..


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if you want Cheap due a CL search for your area and find a Used plow and go that route.

If you want something Good get a Moose and then when you upgrade the quad in a few years you can transfer the Plow to the newer quad.
or get a CC plow set up and that way your running the same system as your other plow setup.

just my thoughts.


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

i probably wont get a plow.. the only reason id use it is to plow some neighborhood drives to make some extra money.. and my dads has a hard time backing up the drive with 6in of snow


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

I dont use my that often but it is nice to have to make some extra money or like you said when u get 6 7 inches of snow it sure cuts time down. we just got 26 inches in one dump on christmas and its nice to stack the snow up n back it away from the drive.


----------



## hondarider94 (Jan 10, 2010)

yeh, but i dont think i could make that much money because i think i wont be able to back up a drive with 8in of snow


----------



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

if you have enough wieght and chains its possible


----------

